# Freezers



## buzzy (May 13, 2020)




----------



## ozzz (May 13, 2020)

LOL


----------



## Blues1 (May 13, 2020)

Makes sense to me...


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 13, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## Fueling Around (May 13, 2020)

Good one!
These days it needs to be hog sized.  Wish I had an empty 2 hog


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 13, 2020)

That's a good one! My daughter called this weekend and is worried their small freezer is going out, so they went to try and buy a new one. To be frank she was pissed, with all the hoarding was told mid july at the earliest before any freezers could be had.

Ryan


----------



## Chasdev (May 14, 2020)

I also looked into upgrading my small (now stuffed to the gills) upright freezer six weeks ago...good luck with that.


----------



## forktender (Jun 19, 2020)

buzzy said:


> View attachment 445303


Your deer must be a whole lot bigger than ours........LOL!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 19, 2020)

That's Funny and I  can appreciate the concept. 


 forktender
 I live in a mountainous area of PA. The Whitetail are huge but are dwarfed by the Elk. A 20 cubic foot freezer is a Hunters necessity...JJ


----------



## forktender (Jun 19, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> That's Funny and I  can appreciate the concept.
> 
> 
> forktender
> I live in a mountainous area of PA. The Whitetail are huge but are dwarfed by the Elk. A 20 cubic foot freezer is a Hunters necessity...JJ


Out here on the NoCal coast all we have are tiny Blacktail there are Elk around but you a better chance of getting hit by lightening 2 days in a row than drawing a CA Elk tag, it's really sad. There a Mule deer way up North but for the good zones your chances are about as good as getting drawn for elk...way to many people in this jacked up state.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 20, 2020)

I've been waiting since May 6 for our freezer. They claim it'll arrive on the 24th. We shall see.


----------



## forktender (Jun 20, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I've been waiting since May 6 for our freezer. They claim it'll arrive on the 24th. We shall see.


When we moved 2 weeks before the lock downs I gave away a 2 yr old upright Kenmore freezer.
Had I known I could've made more than I paid for it off of Craig's List people were going nuts over freezers and generators out here.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm hoping for a glut of freezers on Craig's List next year


----------

